# Ruger vs. Taurus



## dadsbuckshot (May 11, 2011)

For small game handgun hunting---which is better?

Ruger Single Six .22LR/Mag or a Taurus Tracker? 

I like the feel of a tracker, but I have never shot one. Right now I own a single six with the interchangable cylinders....

Opinions?


----------



## JWarren (May 11, 2011)

Single Six...hands down.


----------



## the r.o.c. (May 11, 2011)

i'll buy the single six, then you can go get the taurus.  dont know much about the 22's, i have a 44mag taurus and really love it.  very accurate and fun as heck to shoot. taurus has come a long way with their quality. jmo


----------



## Dub (May 11, 2011)

JWarren said:


> Single Six...hands down.



I agree.


----------



## one hogman (May 11, 2011)

Ruger- better quality, better customer service and if you sell better resale value IMO


----------



## JWarren (May 11, 2011)

the r.o.c. said:


> taurus has come a long way with their quality. jmo



I really thought so too. I bought my son a new Taurus Tracker 990 in .22lr for Christmas and it bound up on the FIRST cylinder we tried to fire in it. Also, I have an M44 that is the best shooting 44mag that I have ever shot, I loved the gun and even bragged on this forum about it......well, guess what....at less than 1000rds of softball loads,as that is all that I shoot, it failed to lock-up. Back to Taurus they go, the .22 comes back with the original problem fixed but has developed another problem while in the shop. I gave them the benefit of the doubt and lost as I have 2 Taurus revolvers that in my opinion are junk.

If you buy a Taurus, don't be surprised if you get the horns.

My complimenting the M44 link:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=492812&highlight=44mag+taurus


----------



## LanceColeman (May 12, 2011)

Only Taurus I own now is a 357. All my 22 pistolas except one are rugers (others a colt) And the rugers most definately aren't broke so I don't plan on fixin nothin. 

I absolutely love my single six. Only other option I would give you other than it is a ruger mkII. Your second shot, recovery time as well as sight adjustment happen WAY WAY faster with a mkII.


----------



## 1022 (May 12, 2011)

Have had both unless you just want a 22mag go with the mkII in bull barrel if you can find one.The mkII I have now is the best for squirrel hunting.


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 12, 2011)

one hogman said:


> Ruger- better quality, better customer service and if you sell better resale value IMO



x2



JWarren said:


> If you buy a Taurus, don't be surprised if you get the horns.



I made that mistake once.  Not gonna happen again.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 12, 2011)

Definitely the single-six. MKII or MKIII are good'ens too.


----------



## Rich M (May 12, 2011)

My wife has a taurus - shoots when she pulls the trigger.

What can go wrong on a revolver?


----------



## bravozulu1469 (May 13, 2011)

Rich M said:


> My wife has a taurus - shoots when she pulls the trigger.
> 
> *What can go wrong on a revolver*?



I had cylinder lock ! shot a brand new .357mag with .38spc +p and it would not rotate. Sent it back to the manufactorer and they replaced the parts. nothing is guaranteed


----------



## JWarren (May 13, 2011)

Rich M said:


> My wife has a taurus - shoots when she pulls the trigger.
> 
> What can go wrong on a revolver?



Cylinder binds and will not rotate forward or back because cylinder/barrel gap is too narrow and the transfer bar also broke in the same malfunction.......all of this on a .22lr.

On the .44mag, the cylinder would not lock in place for the cartridge to be fired down the barrel without the possibility of the cylinder turning and causing a misalignment when the cartridge was fired.....big time trouble.


----------



## golffreak (May 16, 2011)

I have both and have had good results with both.


----------



## throwdown (May 23, 2011)

I've had two taurus revolvers lock up, one a .38 I carried on duty, and the other a .357! Both guns were sent back, "horrible customer service", and were sold upon return. Go with the Ruger!!!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 23, 2011)

I've had a stainless Ruger Single Six for many years, with both cylinders. It's more accurate than my 6" Diamondback. If yours works as well as mine, you should be pleased with it.


----------



## Dub (May 24, 2011)

Smith & Wesson 617 is another sweet choice!!!

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57767_757751_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y



Those Single Six guns are nice, too.  Having the two cylinders is a nice bonus.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jun 5, 2011)

Tween the two  RUGER


----------



## sdions (Jun 5, 2011)

Rich M said:


> My wife has a taurus - shoots when she pulls the trigger.
> 
> What can go wrong on a revolver?



after this video i doubt i'd get a taurus.  I can only speak for others that own the single six, but I love my blackhawk.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vftq9hNpvBc


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 5, 2011)

I too was partial to Ruger revolvers, but I am ashamed of Bill Rugers' anti-second amendment stance he took on assault weapons. For that I won't ever buy any of his guns again unless he has issued a public repentance of his stand.

BTW I own several later model Taurus' including the Judge and have never been happier. Many (sometimes) abusive shots down the barrel and no malfunctions. I agree, they have come a long way.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jun 5, 2011)

It depends on what kind of hunting you do. For coon hunting I would choose the single six. Some single six are very accurate while most are just average. The taurus is just average. If I were to pick a wheel gun it would be a 617 smith but the ruger autos are more accurate than the average single six and taurus.


----------



## Jethro Bodine (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm partial to the single six.  thats a fun revolver that just lasts and lasts.  They are very accurate also.  I'd stick with it.


----------



## Jethro Bodine (Aug 6, 2011)

Also, I just saw that Ruger is making a new double action 22LR revolver that looks really nice too.  Only down side vs the single six is that it doesnt have the 22 mag cyl.  I really like the single six.  Its my stomping around in the woods 22.  It was my Granddaddy's.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ruger has a new 10 shot single action called the single 10.I will probably try one.I've had several Rugers and find them to be excellent firearms.BTW,I didn't care for Bill Rugers ignorance of the 2nd amendment either.However,he is dead so he wont be changing his opinions on the subject.The new CEO is very pro second amendment and has turned Ruger in a new,better direction imho.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ruger.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 17, 2011)

Ruger. I'm not a Taurus basher, but the Ruger is the superior gun.


----------

